# need to find home for stray german shepherd



## germanshepherdmon (Jul 5, 2012)

*Need to find home quickly for stray german shepherd*

Must find loving home for this stray dog very soon. Female; California - willing to travel between Northern CA and Central Valley for someone who is truly able to provide loving home for this beautiful very friendly dog. Has been very good with older children.

Must find by this weekend; anyone able to provide home or know of an animal rescue that does NOT require 30 day waiting period and has room available?

Nearest animal shelter only keeps animals for 3 days before putting them to sleep - provides no chance to save this dog if must take to animal shelter instead.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Duplicate thread. Closing this one since the other in Gen Rescue has responses.


----------

